# What is real Tai Chi like?



## charyuop (Oct 13, 2006)

I have seen many videos of the 24 form Yang style and they are all different from one another and the one I do is different from them too. I make some examples just to make my point...
1_ The classical "ball" some people make it some poeple instead just move the arms in preparation for the next move;
2_ Some people (like me) do the first 3 movement (ward off left? Or whatever it is called...yes also names are kinda changed according to teachers) stepping back (like say 7 o'clock), while other people step streight on the side (like say 9 o'clock).
3_ Some people at the Crane spread its wings kinda form a blocking X with the arms before "spreading the wings", but other people goes streight from the last ward off to the crane with no transictions.
4_ After the brush knees I was taught that before the playing the lute, guitar or whatever it is (LOL sorry, but this name changes is kinda funny) there's a transiction which looks like a blocking from someone hitting with a punch or weapon perpendicular to your head. In some videos that part is out and in others I have seen I can't even see the play the lute, they go streight to the repulse monkey...
And I stop here at the first movements, coz the list would be huge (and yes they are all claimed to be Yang style).

I know there are competitions of Tai Chi forms, but how can someone decide which form can win if every form has significant differences one from the others?


----------



## pete (Oct 13, 2006)

put away the tapes, get thyself to a teacher who can explain, demonstrate, and show you how to feel the strength, energy, and application within each and every movement in the form. then test it with gentle resistance through pushing hands, and gradually test with more and more martial intent.

my guess is that there are likely to be several 'correct' variations within each style, as well as quire a few 'incorrect' methods that will not stand up to internal principles.


----------



## Shrewsbury (Oct 13, 2006)

What is real Tai Chi like?

well it depends on your idea of real.

99.9% of tai chi tuaght and practice is the public version, and there are plenty people good at it, and it is a good system. many variations, but all have the potential of being "real".

Closed Door taichi looks very differnt, and would only win in a compitition if the judges knew what to look for by having experienced it, very few ever even seen it and though you can see the similarities you noice a huge difference. Is this the real tai chi? you bet, atleast the tai chi that enables one to reach higher levels in the arts, but not win form comps.

The differnce from posture to posture in the public version is endless and you will never know the "real" or better worded, the early or original names and movements. This is seen in every style of the arts and its importance is nothing compared to the importance of learning correct principles, techniques will vary, but core movements will always be present.


----------

